# Head shaking advice



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Yesterday I had two extremely nice trout shake me free while wading. Here’s a break down of what I was using, if anyone has any tips on how to fight these beautiful fish it would be much appreciated. Rod: St Croix 7 foot medium light Avid Inshore. Reel: Stradic 2500 with 15 pound 832. Leader was 18” of flouro 20 pound. Jig 1/32 with Super DSL. Had my drag set around 8 pounds. I know this is a pretty common occurrence for larger trout but if there are any tips that may help in the future it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

We're you able to keep tension on the fish at all times? Most of my "quick releases" occur when I let the fish get some slack in the line.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My thoughts r the braid does not stretch n u pulled d hooks. Big trout rotate shake violently at d net. Even get a jump ocassionaly...no issues using mono, 10/12#.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

richg99 said:


> We're you able to keep tension on the fish at all times? Most of my "quick releases" occur when I let the fish get some slack in the line.


Thinking back both times the trout shook loose while coming out of the water coming directly towards me.with that being said I’m pretty sure that is what created the slack needed for the big girls to escape.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, when they head straight at you it's hard to avoid getting slack in the line--and that's when bad things happen. You just have to reel like crazy until you regain control. Sometimes a very fast rod will result in some lost fish too unless you make sure you don't have any slack in the line. I lost a couple of big reds last week in Louisiana after sight casting, hooking up, and then having the fish head straight for the bow of the boat.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep your tip down to inhibit them from coming up


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Your gear seems correct. Mono may stretch a little more than the flouro but I doubt with the short leader its enough to tell a difference in that situation. I keep constant pressure but not enough to rip their lips. Sometimes there's just nothing you can do. I lost the biggest trout of my life this spring the same way. I keep thinking about things I could've done different but can come up with anything.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> Yes, when they head straight at you it's hard to avoid getting slack in the line--and that's when bad things happen. You just have to reel like crazy until you regain control. Sometimes a very fast rod will result in some lost fish too unless you make sure you don't have any slack in the line. I lost a couple of big reds last week in Louisiana after sight casting, hooking up, and then having the fish head straight for the bow of the boat.


I was thinking a more moderate rod would of maybe given me a better chance. But of course I grabbed the rod the was easiet for me to reach. Lesson has been learned.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

8 lbs of drag is extremely high. I would guess the hook is opening up a large hole in the trout's mouth, making it easy to shake free. Back the drag down and see how you do.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use a very similar set-up with 10-pound braid. No consistent problems with premature release. Sounds like the runs towards you may have allowed some slack. The thrashing often tears a hole in the mouth and the hook can come out. But give the fish credit. They won that round and you'll get 'em next time.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If we hooked and landed them all, all of the time, fishing would be boring.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

richg99 said:


> If we hooked and landed them all, all of the time, fishing would be boring.


Agreed


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I’m just hoping the big girls can find some good hiding spots this weekend. Roger Creager’s inaugural “Coastal Bender” tournament is this weekend. It’s going to be a S***show on the Laguna this weekend.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Roger Creager has a fishing tournament--how cool is that! Guess he'll be fishing and playing music?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Just a suggestion; I set my drag by feel, so I can't give a scale readout, but with 15# braid I think somewhere in the neighborhood of 3-4 pounds is probably a realistic setting. Trout have much more fragile tissue around the jaws than reds or flounder, and you can easily tear a huge hole with the high-shock characteristics of braid. That said, I fly fish 99.9% of the time, and some of the hard-core conventional gear guys and gals would have more credibility here than I do.


----------

